# Feeding issues



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a few cichlids that I got with tank and all less then a week ago. It has an Oscar, a Tinfoil Barb and a Convict. I'm not sure if all of them or even any of them are African cichlids or not. But, I've been feeding them. Oscar seems to have o problem eating. I have not seen the other 2 eat yet. Any suggestions?? I'm not sure what I should be feeding them that they might be interested in. I have big floating pellets. Oscar takes those and smaller sinking pellets. Also, Oscar seems to like chewing his food and then spitting half of it out and it lands on the bottom as little pieces. Any suggestions of what to do to maybe stop him from doing that or is that what the oter 2 are eating or what??


----------



## sivakv (Aug 6, 2010)

Might be the food chunks are larger for him, hence he is spitting it out. But they do have food.


----------



## JMatthew (Sep 7, 2010)

Those are all South American. Check up in that forum and you might find some people with more experience with Oscars.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks. Wasn't sure which they belonged to.


----------

